# 1930's Elgin then and now



## Euphman06 (Jan 30, 2013)

Got this frame off of ebay for $31 and luckily it was close enough to me to pick it up and not pay the astronomical shipping price the guy had...lol. Anyway, sold the chain guard and chainwheel/crank to break even and then turned it into my single speed klunker. Pics show how I got it and how it is now, enjoy!












Frame powdercoated




And how she sits now


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice job!!


----------



## addicted (Apr 18, 2013)

that powdercoating looks great, nice job.  I'll pay $31 all day long.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 18, 2013)

Very nice job!!!!!!!!!


----------

